# OMG!!!!! SICK N TIRED...



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I swear I am so sick of people....

You know it is a great world when someone (YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW) walks up to you and tells you you are "GOING TO HELL" because of the way you look. Also that I should be ashamed of calling myself a parent looking the way I do.
Some lady told me that today in the school office when I went to go pick my daughters up.
I just told her that she was just jealous because I actually knew how to use my imagination and walked out.
I know I should of not said anything.
I am hardcore through and through yah. I like to dress hardcore, listen to hardcore music...I will go to a Whitechapel concert in a heartbeat. I love tattoos and getting them. I love to dye and color my hair. Yes, I like to drink and party and have a good time. 
But cheez it's not like I take my kids in tow with me. Heck, I do more for and with my kids then I do for myself.
I am by no means ashamed of who I am and what I look like.
It's not like my bills don't get paid, my kids don't get fed or clothed.
I think working and being a responsible adult I should be able to look and dress how I want.
By no means do I think I am so teenie bopper...would be nice sometimes...lol!!!
It just p's me off whenever I hear crap like that.
I guess she figured I would be embarrassed since she said it in front of an office full of people.
So now guys I am going to heck and am ashamed of myself!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man you and me both. I'm a professional tattoo artist and piercer with half hot pink hair so I know exaclty what you mean. People suck and we just have to brush them off like poo piles on the porch. It get to me to when people make comments like that. I've heard a ton of  about havin a full sleeve and the side of my neck done. I've just learned to ignore it, I am 100% comfortable with my life my job and the way I look. I do get the occasional Idiot that makes me want to fly off the handle


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't pay that mess no mind. I have a few choice words in a certain order I tell folks but I can't say it here lol ...
As long as your taking care of your children and yourself causing no harm to another, be who you are.
If we were all the same it would make for a pretty boring world don't ya think?


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I get it too sista girl! Just do your thing and dont sweat the stupid chit! I even joined the PTO this year to give all the yuppie parents something to whisper about...you should see their jaws drop when their little yupplins come give me a hug..love it!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa people have balls ..man its terrible around here..Everyone is out for themselves. I can't understand how rude people are these days. I think I'm gonna end up in jail one of these days cause I"m gonna end up getting into a fight and all I know either someone is gonna be hurt bad or dead cause I won't stop


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I swear I am so sick of people....
> 
> You know it is a great world when someone (YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW) walks up to you and tells you you are "GOING TO HELL" because of the way you look. Also that I should be ashamed of calling myself a parent looking the way I do.
> Some lady told me that today in the school office when I went to go pick my daughters up.
> ...


i feel u chick.. i get more jesus foward messages then anyone on earth lol.. lol speakin of whiechapel im getting a huge chest piece with "i adore what i have become in it" =)


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, that took some guts to straight up walk up & say that.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow. 

I went to my sons bday party this wkend, he turned 7 and Im 25... BUT I look like im 17-18 I have gas stations that card me everytime I come in and they know who I am, anyhoo I went up to the register to pay for his bday party and switch his tickets for a toy and the woman was like "are you going to share your toy with your sister" and he looked confused and im like no im mom! and she was like o... its used to be weird because I hate people thinking I got prego at like 13 or something it use to be WAY worse when he was really little then I looked 15 toting a baby carrier but whatever ya know I know in the long run by the time im 40 hopefully I will look 25! Everybody needs to look different or this world would be boring.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> wow.
> 
> I went to my sons bday party this wkend, he turned 7 and Im 25... BUT I look like im 17-18 I have gas stations that card me everytime I come in and they know who I am, anyhoo I went up to the register to pay for his bday party and switch his tickets for a toy and the woman was like "are you going to share your toy with your sister" and he looked confused and im like no im mom! and she was like o... its used to be weird because I hate people thinking I got prego at like 13 or something it use to be WAY worse when he was really little then I looked 15 toting a baby carrier but whatever ya know I know in the long run by the time im 40 hopefully I will look 25! Everybody needs to look different or this world would be boring.


:rofl::rofl: Oh man were in the same boat I still get carded for smokes and I'll be 27 this year. That's cool we won't look old as fast as most people


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

look...lol.. going on 26 yo. 
me and Matt. im supposed to be his sis.. lmao


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

KG you do NOT look like 27!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> KG you do NOT look like 27!


Well thank you  It's great looking young accept the high school kids that hit on me at the store LMAO.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LMFAO omg dude I know right the lil boy teeny boppers smoking there lil ciggerates lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> LMFAO omg dude I know right the lil boy teeny boppers smoking there lil ciggerates lol.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: too funny


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww you are so cute Chinadog!! And KG knows shes sexay. lol 

I can't count how many times I've been approached by bible thumpers handing me pamphlets. I was at work one day running a cash register! And this lady comes up and she goes "Jesus loves you" I was kinda shocked... so I smiled and said "thank you" and then she goes "are you going to spend eternity with him?" I said... "I sure hope so..." lol I was feeling super awkward.. shes like "have you been saved, can you say this prayer with me now?" I'm like "umm.. yeah I've been saved...k thanks..." 

It was so totally weird!! But I live in the cooky bible belt! This is not the only time something like this has happened WHILE I WAS WORKING!! One lady said "i have something for you" and shoved a pamphlet for a church in my hand and walked out... I felt bad to throw it away.. so i stuck it on the cashier podium so I could pass on the good word! LMAO

And another good one... my dad and I were on our way to see Tool in concert when I was 16, we made a food stop at micky d's. When we came out there was a church pamphlet under my windshield wiper. It was such a wake up call... we tore up our satanic Tool tickets and drove home!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHA RIIIIIIGHT!

And the kicker... I BELIEVE IN GOD!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I don't claim any religion but I do say prayers and have my faith in something out there.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I would of told that lady to fly a kite.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would have been like "hmm I thought only god could judge people" HAHA That would have really thrown her off!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

CallieBum73 said:


> I get it too sista girl! Just do your thing and dont sweat the stupid chit! I even joined the PTO this year to give all the yuppie parents something to whisper about...you should see their jaws drop when their little yupplins come give me a hug..love it!!!!


Hey I'm in the P.T.A. too!!!! Yah its funny to watch heads turn when you come walking into a meeting. Most people are inquisitive and ask questions some just down right snarl and stick their nose up.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I look at it this way ...I am 33 and ALL GROWN UP!!!
I have 3 kids, 16, 13 and 11.
Sure I had one kids, way to early but he's mine. I took me responsibility for him instead of handing him off to my mom or grandparents you know, like these kids that have babies do now.
I am a cancer survivor, been shot once, went to college to gets me education...lol, work every flippin day. 
I am a very hot headed person and if hadn't been at school I probably would of decked her. It's been about 2 years since I had a good fight...lol

I usually ignore most of the comments...or just laugh at them!!

I want a sleeve to, but hubby says no...boohoo


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> i feel u chick.. i get more jesus foward messages then anyone on earth lol.. lol speakin of whiechapel im getting a huge chest piece with "i adore what i have become in it" =)


You go....

I am fixig to go see Bury your Dead and Otep..time to get my mosh shoes on..lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol I went into a mosh pit once it was brutal, my friend lifted me and I started crowd surfing and somebody launched my lil tail far and nobody caught me lol, that sucked!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Aww you are so cute Chinadog!! And KG knows shes sexay. lol
> 
> I can't count how many times I've been approached by bible thumpers handing me pamphlets. I was at work one day running a cash register! And this lady comes up and she goes "Jesus loves you" I was kinda shocked... so I smiled and said "thank you" and then she goes "are you going to spend eternity with him?" I said... "I sure hope so..." lol I was feeling super awkward.. shes like "have you been saved, can you say this prayer with me now?" I'm like "umm.. yeah I've been saved...k thanks..."
> 
> ...


aw thanks.  Arkansas is all bible thumpers and football fans.... and designer mutts... thats about it. lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> lol I went into a mosh pit once it was brutal, my friend lifted me and I started crowd surfing and somebody launched my lil tail far and nobody caught me lol, that sucked!


OUCH!!!! THAT SUCKED!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yea lol it felt like I was falling forever, I came outta there with a bruised tailbone and a few bruises I thought I did pretty good lmao.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

DON'T feel bad, some dude started to do some kung fu moves in the pit one time and I got a black eye. He kicked me right in the face!!
It can get pretty brutal in there.

LOL i should go an invite that mean lady to one and just throw her to the pit wolves...lol

I should be ashamed of myself like she said..I am having inpure thoughts


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol oooo dude.. that sucks!! My own dog gave me a black eye and I was embarrassed to go out in public with my hubby lmao people cant help but stare. 

dude I love the pit, especially when girls my size get in there so I dont feel bad about "accidently" knockin into them lol, its a good way to release all the pent up aggression inside huh? lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats why I love it to...

You can knock the crap out of people without starting a real fight!! Everyone just goes with the flow!!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> You go....
> 
> I am fixig to go see Bury your Dead and Otep..time to get my mosh shoes on..lol


bury your dead is the chit.. a friend of mines band was sapposed to open for them in baltimore not to long ago.. u like carnifex? i preordered their cd a few days ago


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> KG you do NOT look like 27!


Check this one out this is me and Dosia this morning










My man said I look like I'm 16 in this pic LMAO


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

my mother wasnt the best person in the world, she had her issues,lol but boy was she a great mother. so imho its what your kids think of you that matters! everyone else can go kick rocks as far as im concerned!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> aw thanks.  Arkansas is all bible thumpers and football fans.... and designer mutts... thats about it. lol


Oh yeah we are neighbors! We all really need to have a GP meet...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Check this one out this is me and Dosia this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does he feel about statutory? :rofl: You look great! I wish I looked that good in the morning... LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaawww thank you  LMAO @ the statutory.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Not all Christians - Religious ppl are like that. A-holes are everywhere, in every belief & every race. Karma comes around, she probably got fired or should be fired for saying something like that. It's entirely unprofessional on her behalf & unnecessary comments insinuating discriminative behavior, you could & should sue the jeebers off the school board. You're not an employee therefore you do not have to abide by their 'policy' you are a parent & should be respected as one. You could write the board, I'm sure she's on video for saying something like that which is really stupid on her part. 

I get bashed on for being married at 22 by ppl in grocery stores at the register. I have tattoos but choose to conceal them for professional purposes or to avoid random conversation... Whether you have tattoos or not, a-holes will be a-holes.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Kg is that you in the morning? u must look good 24hrs lol, I look like madussa when I get up in the morning! lmao

shesgotheart, you are really not that far from me, do you have shows up there because it seems ima have to come down there to do one.?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya'll should all be ashamed of ya'lls self, worshipping the devil and listening to that satanic metal stuff. LOL I'm only kiddin,


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Kg is that you in the morning? u must look good 24hrs lol, I look like madussa when I get up in the morning! lmao
> 
> shesgotheart, you are really not that far from me, do you have shows up there because it seems ima have to come down there to do one.?


lol Thank you, I think I'd been awake for like 20 mins me and Dosia were gettin our cuddle on it was cold this morning.  I'm still in my sweats too lol.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

U suck kg....wish I looked that good n the morning.

Lex you are so right...a-holes are everywhere, been called one myself!!!

McLeod do you want to came with me and pitlover to dance around the fire???? Lol!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I wanna come dance around the fire   naked right?! lmao


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

:woof::woof::woof: Sure come on but you go first!!!


Chinadog said:


> I wanna come dance around the fire   naked right?! lmao


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

no problemo lol... ill be the first to jump in the cold water


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL.........


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> U suck kg....wish I looked that good n the morning.
> 
> Lex you are so right...a-holes are everywhere, been called one myself!!!
> 
> McLeod do you want to came with me and pitlover to dance around the fire???? Lol!!


LoL, no one's perfect we all have our moments. Undoubtfully though, we should respect one another's personal choices. Tattoos & metal music aren't hurting anyone, in fact we'd probably have a worse anger problem in society if we didn't have positive ways like metal to channel it. JMO  Hang in there chicka


----------

